# Boarding near Dallas - Ft. Worth



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

My boarding facility is 30 minutes north of down town Ft. Worth. We charge $400-$420 for a stall and $265 for pasture. They both include feed once daily with supplements if provided. Pasture guys are fed with feed bags so no bullying. Hay (15lbs for stall guys and free choice for pasture horses in winter because we have grass! When we build our slow feeders it will be free choice for everyone.) Group turn out.. max number of horses in our 25 acre pasture is 10 so plenty of room. Free trailer parking, free hold fees for our farrier and vet appts with 3 or more horses..

Facilities include Indoor dressage, outdoor jump, and 50' round pen. 2 Wash racks, large tackroom for front stalls and pasture boarders, lounge and bathroom. 12x12 stalls or 10x16 stalls.. plenty of tacking areas... 62 acres with 2 large pastures and 3 smaller ones which will be divided up soon..


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Ridehorses99 said:


> Just wondering who boards in the Dallas / Ft. Worth area, what you pay for board, and what services are included?


I board in Mansfield, $225 partial care, no pasture board, manager feeds once a day, usually a.m. but will feed twice if you need it occasionally. We buy our own feed & hay. I have two horses now so I pay $200 each. Discount on feet, BM is farrier. Horses turned out daily 8:00 a.m. to 7:30 p.m., depending on sunup & down, hours are later in evening now due to summer season. Can leave horses out at night if you want to. We have outdoor arena and three pastures. Manager lives on property and is excellent horse trainer. Can't say enough good things about manager. He does lots of extras without me asking to care for horses. Owner working with adjacent property owner to buy land/ open up for trail riding, total 180 acres. We have really nice boarders. Send me private message if interested & can tell you more, also where to stay away from :wink:


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Forgot, we also have round pen!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

starlinestables said:


> My boarding facility is 30 minutes north of down town Ft. Worth.QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds awesome. Even though I am not searching for boarding facility, next time I'm up that way, would love to drop in to visit!
> Fieldstone Park is popular with English riders in my area.


----------



## knaskedov (Jul 24, 2008)

JT is boarded in Copper Canyon (near Flower Mound, Highland Park and Argyle). I pay $350/month for full care pasture board, but that will go up to $375 next month, because of the hay prices. We're close to trails, have a small indoor arena and a round pen. They are currently not taking on any more boarders, but things can change..


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

knaskedov said:


> JT is boarded in Copper Canyon (near Flower Mound, Highland Park and Argyle). I pay $350/month for full care pasture board, but that will go up to $375 next month, because of the hay prices. We're close to trails, have a small indoor arena and a round pen. They are currently not taking on any more boarders, but things can change..


$375 for pasture board? Wow. How big is the pasture? What's the fencing and shelter like? Is that at the arabian place?


----------



## knaskedov (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry Starlinestables, did not see this before today. Not entirely sure of the size of the pasture, about the size of a football field, am European, have a hard time estimating acres.. He is the pasture with 5 other horses. Yes, at one of the arabian places. I like that we have easy access to the trails and the BO really keeps a close eye on the horses. Where are you located exactly?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Knaskedov, 

I'm located off of west 407 in Justin. It's about 35 minutes west from Lewisville (35E & 407 E). I charge $265 for pasture boarding but I'm in a more country setting. Lewisville is pretty metro.

Outnabout, feel free to stop by! My number is on the website.. just give me a call and I'll show you around. I'm usually there in evenings for now since its sooo bloody hot! The rain keeps missing us too.. (


----------



## pgellerup (Sep 21, 2011)

I am in Burleson which is about 15 mins south of Ft Worth. I have 3 qtr horses and ride western. Ridehorses99 are u in Ft Worth? Do u board?


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, I'm in NW Ft. Worth.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have horses in show training at Tamar Arabians in Weatherford, about 30 mins west of Ft Worth. I love the care they receive there, their trainers, farrier and the owner are awesome! Full training is $700/mo and they don't nickle and dime me to death either.


----------



## pgellerup (Sep 21, 2011)

Do you mind if I ask where you board in nw ft worth?


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

pgellerup said:


> I am in Burleson which is about 15 mins south of Ft Worth. I have 3 qtr horses and ride western. Ridehorses99 are u in Ft Worth? Do u board?


 Pgellerlup have you checked out Texas Top Notch stables in Mansfield? It is on CR 526. Also know of another place off McAlester in Burleson... PM me, if you would like I can show you our place and know people at the McAlester barn, too. There are positives and negatives at both places.


----------



## pgellerup (Sep 21, 2011)

I have not posted enough or something like that so I cant private reply back. My email is [email protected] if yo would like to talk further. I appreciate all my new horse contacts!


----------

